# First ever sample palladium drop,opinions?d



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 25, 2018)

When you can’t find any info for the Questions you have hands on experience is priceless but only if you have common sense and awareness. What I did was evaporate a HCl/ 10% sodium hypochlorite solution that has been leaching away at some catalytic converter combs for more than a month and took about a 75 ml of the evaporated solution and presented that with more bleach and what happened was a orange red precipitation that formed that I would think can only be palladium and that’s why I’m doing this post,to get your opinions.

Evaporating HCl/bleach you end up with a ton of salt and that was my first amd really only problem so I just sucked up some of the salt free solution on top after it settled. Zinc is too expensive “I think” to drop the platinum black but I’m having problems dropping with aluminum bc the solution becomes very thick and turns brown and doesn’t want to settle and that’s why I tried it this way. I know the preferred method is dropping the paltnimim black and redissolving in aqua regia “which is what I will do when that p Black settles” and then dropping platinum followed by palladium but this was only a very small test batch.

When poured the swimming pool chlorine into the solution I got a orange red foam and a fluffy I gues youbwpuod call it precipitate that seems to be very sticky. I’m searched and searched and I can’t find any references to pgm salts being sticky. Does that sound right? Are palladium salts switch or tacky? If you were precipitating palladium with chlorine gas would this be what you would expect to see? I don’t see how it could be anything else especially since the stannous test turns so dark a green it’s almost black. That would mean it’s pretty dang loaded right? Any ways here’s a few pics and I would like yalls thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 27, 2018)

Add water to the "zoupa" mix well let it clear and decant (2-3 times). Proceed from there


----------



## kadriver (Oct 14, 2018)

Get some zinc. You could buy some zinc anodes or pure zinc ingots from eBay. Melt them into shot and use that for your experiments. Check rotometals.com I found 50 pounds of zinc for 89$ USD. I bought the pieces and now I have enough to last a lifetime. Also you can tear down old D-cell batteries they have zinc casings in them. I don't think that aluminum is a good metal to use. It produces some compounds that cause problems with PGMs.

kadriver


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 14, 2018)

kadriver said:


> Also you can tear down old D-cell batteries they have zinc casings in them.


Make sure that it is zinc-carbon batteries and not alkaline. The battery also needs to be fresh as the zinc is mostly dissolved in used batteries.
Alkaline batteries have a zinc paste (with additives) in the center, over time it is turned into white zinc oxide.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a cheap or even free source of "pure" zinc

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=20481&p=209970&hilit=zinc+conduit#p209970

Cheap from most scrap yards (like +/- 20 cents a pound)

Or free if you do your own "general" scraping (as in scrap all metals) 

Kurt


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 14, 2018)

Quit trying to save pennies by using junk reagents.

Just buy zinc flour. You can buy 1/2 lb for $10 off eBay or if you want a 50 lb bag lmines sells it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

